# Topwheel Smart Self balance Mini 2 Wheel electric scooter



## topwheel (Nov 27, 2014)

*Speed*Up to 8-10 km/h*Range*Approx. 15 km/9.3 miles*Charge time*60 minutes*Net Weight*10kg *Maximum load*264 lbs / 120 kg*Motor power*500 W*Battery*Sony VC3 100Wh capacity*Charger*100-240V 50/60hz*Tire*17cm no need to inflate hollow tires*Maximum incline*10°*Warranty*1 year*Battery lifetime*Over 1000 cycles*Length*58.4 cm*Width *18.6 cm*Height*17.8 cm


----------

